# found Halloween Sounds



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi all. I found a site that has some good Halloween songs, sound efx, ect., MP3's, midi files, wav files. Anyway, hope everyone can use them in their haunt. Happy Haunting. http://www.hauntedbay.com/downloads/sounds/ :voorhees:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Ace! Thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Heard the Witches song...is there such a word as "witchery"? Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great post! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks big time


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Your all very welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks Fiend, that is one i haven't been to before, love to find new sites like that!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice site. We appreciate the link.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

added it to my faves.


----------

